# Chick has developed cross beak



## GratefulGirl

The prettiest chick of our 12 now has cross beak. It was not the case before but it has developed over the week-end. Is it possible it will get worse? She is eating, drinking and growing big! I've contacted the hatchery as I'm sure they would want to know.

Here's a picture. She's an Americauna and her name is Danica Patrick.


----------



## JC17

If she has trouble eating, grind up her food and mix with sugar water. You can trim the beak when she gets older, a little at a time. Like dog nails. If it's showing up this young it's probably genetic and only an avian vet and very invasive treatments could improve it.


----------



## mjs500doo

Most likely genetic, yes. I have one hen that has a crosses beak. They can't sharpen or file their beaks properly on their own, so periodically you'll have to intervene to file or snip the tip down. She should be able to eat just fine. My little mottled hen is my special needs lady. She's about 5 months and is the size of a 3 month old. She got frostbite on all of her toes, so she at most has half of each toe. She also has a crossbeak. Totally worth the extra effort to see how happy and healthy she is. She's just as plump as the rest, just growing slower. She fights! Crazy!


----------



## mjs500doo

I don't know if you'll be able to see very well, shes a little camera shy I guess. But she's in there. Lol


----------



## fuzziebutt

She will get worse, but she will be fine as long as you put her feed in a deeper bowl or cup for her. She's adorable!!


----------



## GratefulGirl

Thanks for your responses everyone. FYI here is the reply from the hatchery:

Rebecca-

 I am sorry to hear about your pullet having cross beak. I will issue a credit back to your card for the chick. She may thrive and do fine with it, or she may begin to stop eating and drinking. There is no way to know, but wait and see how she does. Sometimes you can try clipping the beak back, but this may do more harm than good. If she is doing ok at this point, you may want to just let her go and see how she progresses. If you have anymore questions, please let me know. We appreciate your business.

*Thank you,*

*Julie Eason*

*Ideal Poultry Breeding Farms, Inc.*
*PO Box 591*
*Cameron, TX 76520*

*1-800-243-3257*

*www.idealpoultry.com*


----------



## Jim

GratefulGirl said:


> Thanks for your responses everyone. FYI here is the reply from the hatchery:
> 
> Rebecca
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your pullet having cross beak. I will issue a credit back to your card for the chick. She may thrive and do fine with it, or she may begin to stop eating and drinking. There is no way to know, but wait and see how she does. Sometimes you can try clipping the beak back, but this may do more harm than good. If she is doing ok at this point, you may want to just let her go and see how she progresses. If you have anymore questions, please let me know. We appreciate your business.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Julie Eason
> 
> Ideal Poultry Breeding Farms, Inc.
> PO Box 591
> Cameron, TX 76520
> 
> 1-800-243-3257
> 
> www.idealpoultry.com


That is good to see, that is the best thing for the breeder or hatchery to do, and it is also great when the customer informs the breeder. We are a small breeder, and try to keep a few from most hatches to see how they progress and to check for genetic issues, but we can all only keep just x amount of chickens. I do hope you little one makes it. I have seen pics of some that do make it fine, but they do require extra care.


----------



## KYcrazychickenlady

I have a baby turkey with a cross beak. I will inform the hatchery of it. Doubt they will credit me because they always throw in extra birds on every order.


----------



## GratefulGirl

KYcrazychickenlady said:


> I have a baby turkey with a cross beak. I will inform the hatchery of it. Doubt they will credit me because they always throw in extra birds on every order.


I hope your little turkey survives. So far, my little Danica is doing great! As mentioned by a response above her cross beak did worsen but she is thriving! In fact, she is a pistol!


----------



## GratefulGirl

Here is a new picture of Danica. As you can see her cross beak is much more severe but she is big! In fact she is the biggest pullet at the moment! I am looking for detailed instructions on how to trim her beak, proper age, etc. Hoping for a YouTube video which I will search for tomorrow.


----------



## JC17

Wow. Glad she's doing well. As long as she keeps growing she's probably alright


----------



## KYcrazychickenlady

Thanks little Slackjaw the turkey is doing ok. Seems to be growing fine.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Little Slackjaw is so cute!!! How old is she?


----------



## KYcrazychickenlady

About 3 weeks. It is a Blue Slate. They are really pretty. The black Spanish are kinda ugly. Bourbon reds are the most friendly.


----------



## GratefulGirl

How is little Slackjaw doing KYcrazychicken lady?lll


----------



## kaufranc

We had a crossbeak too. Named her Oddball. She had to be feed from a deep dish so she could scoop the feed up. Free ranged everyday with the other chickens. Was the friendliest chick. I never trimmed her beak. She seemed to do just well. A fox got her, she was a month shy of a year old. She laid beautiful green eggs! Never hatched any if her eggs, fear that it would be passed down. Good luck with your girl.


----------



## KYcrazychickenlady

Well Slackjaw is doing just fine. The beak is totally askew at this point but it seams to be eating just fine. It is not the smallest or the biggest of the blue slate turkeys.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Good to hear! My Danica is doing ok but not nearly as big as her flock mates. She loves greek yogurt, oatmeal, peanut butter, jelly & cottage cheese. I mix in her feed & chick grit to make a mash which she eats off my finger. I am starting a batch of fermented feed hoping she will eat it & provide more nutrition for her!


----------



## GratefulGirl

If you aren't currently feeding your cross beaks fermented feed I would recommend that you check out that thread. Danica was actually able to eat it on her own so with this better nutrition I am hoping to see a growth spurt.


----------



## KYcrazychickenlady

If Slackjaw starts falling behind or looking malnourished I will check that out. Right now it is doing just fine and seams pretty happy. Our flock is about 120 birds so it is hard to do a lot of one on one attention.


----------



## GratefulGirl

I am so sad to report our little Danica has died. Her decline was quick she seemed like she was fine but then her energy level dropped her poop was runny white & it was downhill from there. I am having a necropsy performed because I want to know what killed her. I am so glad I was with her when she died on the way to the vet so I could have her little presence in my life until the end. She did not seem like she was suffering she was so sweet until she got too tired to do much but open her eyes when I said her name. I had a long time rancher tell me today I should learn from this not to get attached to my chickens. Well I just don't know how not to get attached when I raise & take care of one of God's creatures. I do understand the need to cull & maybe it is what is best for them at times but it's just not in my constitution to do so. My chickens are my pets who also happen to come with benefits. Would I try to save another cross beak? I don't know I think that decision will come with the necropsy results. In the meantime my heart is broken I miss so much about her. In some way the experience has changed me - those 12 weeks with her taught me a different way to love. I wish we would have had more time....


----------



## Chippets

So sorry for your loss. I also can't help caring about the animals I have. That's why my hubby took care of the meaties and I take care of my little backyard flock. You just have a caring heart for God's creatures. I don't think there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Chippets said:


> So sorry for your loss. I also can't help caring about the animals I have. That's why my hubby took care of the meaties and I take care of my little backyard flock. You just have a caring heart for God's creatures. I don't think there's anything wrong with that.


Thank you Chippets I know you understand then. Most people don't understand why I am so tore up over a chicken....

Your girl in your avatar looks a lot like my Danica. Is she an EE/Americauna?


----------



## GratefulGirl

Chippets said:


> So sorry for your loss. I also can't help caring about the animals I have. That's why my hubby took care of the meaties and I take care of my little backyard flock. You just have a caring heart for God's creatures. I don't think there's anything wrong with that.


Thank you Chippets I know you understand then. Most people don't get why I am so tore up over a chicken...

Your girl in your avatar looks a lot like my Danica. Is she an EE/Americauna?


----------



## kaufranc

So sorry . I too love my feathered friends


----------



## Chippets

GratefulGirl said:


> Thank you Chippets I know you understand then. Most people don't understand why I am so tore up over a chicken....
> 
> Your girl in your avatar looks a lot like my Danica. Is she an EE/Americauna?


Yes, she is indeed. My favorite too.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Hugs to you. So sorry, and loving a pet, especially one with a special need, is a blessing that not everyone gets to have.


----------



## kaufranc

So true Fuzziebutt


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

GratefulGirl said:


> I am so sad to report our little Danica has died. Her decline was quick she seemed like she was fine but then her energy level dropped her poop was runny white & it was downhill from there. I am having a necropsy performed because I want to know what killed her. I am so glad I was with her when she died on the way to the vet so I could have her little presence in my life until the end. She did not seem like she was suffering she was so sweet until she got too tired to do much but open her eyes when I said her name. I had a long time rancher tell me today I should learn from this not to get attached to my chickens. Well I just don't know how not to get attached when I raise & take care of one of God's creatures. I do understand the need to cull & maybe it is what is best for them at times but it's just not in my constitution to do so. My chickens are my pets who also happen to come with benefits. Would I try to save another cross beak? I don't know I think that decision will come with the necropsy results. In the meantime my heart is broken I miss so much about her. In some way the experience has changed me - those 12 weeks with her taught me a different way to love. I wish we would have had more time....


So sorry you lost her.  hugs.


----------



## Pip

I to have anAmericauna with the same issue. She is almost a year old and doing fine.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Pip said:


> I to have anAmericauna with the same issue. She is almost a year old and doing fine.


That is awesome yay!!! Sure wish Danica had lived that long! Hope yours continues to thrive!


----------



## mjs500doo

My girl ended up the same as yours. Did quite excellent until the beak grew, we trimmed her up routinely, and even then she lost weight and slipped away.


----------



## GratefulGirl

mjs500doo said:


> My girl ended up the same as yours. Did quite excellent until the beak grew, we trimmed her up routinely, and even then she lost weight and slipped away.


So sorry sometimes it seems our very best efforts are not enough to save them. I wonder if it is the severity of the cross beak that determines how long they live? I have also read there can be secondary unseen problems too.


----------



## Kords-Coop

I have a little chick with a crooked beak, her name is Ethel. Should I be worried about her, or be keeping a close eye on here. She seems to be growing a bit slower then my other girls.


----------



## mjs500doo

Kords-Coop said:


> I have a little chick with a crooked beak, her name is Ethel. Should I be worried about her, or be keeping a close eye on here. She seems to be growing a bit slower then my other girls.


Keep an eye on her, and enjoy your time together. My girl lived 6 months...


----------



## Kords-Coop

mjs500doo said:


> Keep an eye on her, and enjoy your time together. My girl lived 6 months...


Thanks! It's sucks because she is my favorite. She has such a crazy little personality.


----------



## GratefulGirl

There is an AMAZING thread in the BYC forum on cross beaks. It is a very long thread but worth the read. Experiences, different foods/mashes to try, even how to tube feed if you are so inclined. Tissue warning tho some of the stories are extremely heartfelt & emotional. I sure hope your little Ethel is with you awhile. It's interesting to read so many stories about the cross beaks being the favorite & their cute little personalities. It's one of the reasons we are grieving so for little Danica.


----------



## Kords-Coop

Here's little Ethel, she's a Maran/Ameraucana.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Oh she is precious! Nice to meet you Ethel!


----------



## Kords-Coop

GratefulGirl said:


> There is an AMAZING thread in the BYC forum on cross beaks. It is a very long thread but worth the read. Experiences, different foods/mashes to try, even how to tube feed if you are so inclined. Tissue warning tho some of the stories are extremely heartfelt & emotional. I sure hope your little Ethel is with you awhile. It's interesting to read so many stories about the cross beaks being the favorite & their cute little personalities. It's one of the reasons we are grieving so for little Danica.


I couldn't find the thread you were talking about.


----------



## GratefulGirl

I'll try to find it again & post link here.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Well my Nook is not letting me copy & paste but the title of the thread is "Diary of a Crossbeak: Support for Special Needs Chickens and Their Keepers". Hope you can find it!


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

If look at current threads under feeding and watering at a thread titled " Fermented Feeds" someone had some luck with feeding fermented feeds and it helped with the cross beak issue. Hope it helps .


----------



## adorson

My crossbeak girl is 2 years old this month and doing great. I just trimmed her beak today and she does so well with holding still.


----------



## back2simplelife

Blessings4Mommy said:


> If look at current threads under feeding and watering at a thread titled " Fermented Feeds" someone had some luck with feeding fermented feeds and it helped with the cross beak issue. Hope it helps .


I was just going to say that too! and... there are pictures! def worth a look!


----------



## Bee

Info gleaned on crossbeak causes and the possible reasons one of the members here has seen a correction of this on their bird with only a short time on fermented feeding:


*Nutritional Deficiencies:* Many beak deformities are caused by simple nutritional deficiencies. *The most common are methionine, sulpha, biotin (a vitamin) and calcium.* Without enough of these the beak material doesn't form properly and tends to bend rather than wear properly. All of these are common deficiencies in the typical diets fed to cage and aviary birds around the world. The problem is easily solved by supplementing with a good quality supplement, such as "Daily Essentials3 and CalciBoost". Remember that the 'new' beak material will take 9-12 months to reach the 'wearing zone' so some beak trimming may be required in the meantime.


*Liver Damage:* Another possible cause is liver damage. Again the beak becomes too soft to wear properly. Unfortunately the liver does not repair itself well so this is harder to solve. However ,we can reduce the amount of work the liver has to do and this is often more than enough for the symptom to go away completely. *Methionine is again important as is another amino acid - lysine.* Again Daily Essentials3 and CalciBoost should sort it out though even more of these amino acids will be supplied if Gold Label Feast (a soft food) can make up 25% or more of the diet. Your avian vet will be able to assess the bird's liver performance with simple blood tests. Remember that the 'new' beak material will take 9-12 months to reach the 'wearing zone' so some beak trimming may be required in the meantime. - Malcolm Green, Director, The Birdcare Company - malcolm [at] BirdcareCo.com

*And the FF increases the levels of these same amino acids in the feed...*

Quote:
*Bacterial fermentation produces lysine,* often increasing its concentration by many fold and making grains nearly a "complete protein", i.e. one that contains the ideal balance of essential amino acids as do animal proteins (11, scroll down to see graph). Not very many plant foods can make that claim. *Fermentation also increases the concentration of the amino acid* *methionine* *and certain vitamins.*


----------



## Chippets

Blessings4Mommy said:


> If look at current threads under feeding and watering at a thread titled " Fermented Feeds" someone had some luck with feeding fermented feeds and it helped with the cross beak issue. Hope it helps .


YES!!! That is me - I can't see the cross beak at all after two weeks I. Fermented feed. Bee did some research and it may have been a deficiency in certain amino acids which fermented feed contains. Here's what the beak looked like:









Now I can't even tell which of the SLW had it! Worth giving fermented feed a try!


----------



## Kords-Coop

Little Ethel died this morning


----------



## GratefulGirl

Kords-Coop said:


> Little Ethel died this morning


Aww I am so sorry for your loss. I know how sad it is to lose your favorite. I know she brought you a lot of good memories so I hope those help your heart heal in the coming weeks. Gentle hugs.


----------



## Kords-Coop

Thanks!

It was definitely hard to wake up to. We gave her a mini funeral service.


----------



## cbilleau

This is my partridge silkie Cricket, she's 6 months old and has had cross beak since a few weeks old. I've been feeding her crumbles mixed with water and hand fed treats. She's my special girl and is doing very good health wise but she hasn't started laying any eggs.


----------



## GratefulGirl

She is a beauty! Hope she continues to thrive!


----------



## KYcrazychickenlady

Well unfortunately SlackJaw the turkey is dead although not from any related causes. Dogs got into my chicken yard and killed 70 birds. 12 turkeys ,6 ducks and 50 chickens. In our attempt to rebuild we ordered 15 more Easter eggers. One of these had crossbeak as well. A horrible case of it. It's bottom beak was completely askew. It has passed away as well


----------



## chickett

Oh my goodness!! I am so sorry for that HUGE loss. Were they your dogs? If not I would beat the crap out of whoever owned them.


----------



## GratefulGirl

OMG that's horrible I am so so sorry this has happened. What a terrible loss I think I would be tracking down the owners of those dogs. Gentle hugs to you I hope you are successful in your rebuild. :-(


----------

